# Breaking News



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The man who took an airline company to court after his luggage went missing has lost his case.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Good effort, must try harder.. :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

How about; after a key opening his briefs fell out?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

John-H said:


> The man who took an airline company to court after his luggage went missing has lost his case.


Yes that made me chuckle :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

John-H said:


> How about; after a key opening his briefs fell out?


Hi John, Stick with the Knowledge Base. :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Surely it was an open & shut case?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:roll:


----------

